# Grants Pass Oregon?



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 15, 2007)

Has anyone been there? I stopped in with a friend for a few days, and the abandoned buildings were just ripe for the pickins! The first night we staying in an abandoned police station, the second/third night in an abandoned auto shop. The auto shop was the best, plus there was a grocery store and a pizza place (both with kick ass dumpsters) right across the street.

Mainly why I ask is because I didn't see a single person that looked like they were involved in subculture whatsoever while I was there.


----------



## Clit Comander (Dec 15, 2007)

i only passed thru on my way down from eugene. i think that area is starting to get a little bit more conservitive.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 16, 2007)

i went to a ef rondy near there once, and i hitched through there summer 06... it's a very sparsely populated place, there's crazy earth firsters, but they're waaay out on their properties in the middle of nowhere. oregon in general is a pretty tame state, not much going on cept for portland and occasionally ashland.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 20, 2007)

I suppose it will just take another visit on my part to check it out fuller.


----------

